# Ikon pass - Reservation BS 2022



## mandm (11 mo ago)

So you get an Ikon pass, you’re restricted to 7 days at most resorts, and they want a reservation? If you travel to follow the snow, everything is booked on the weekends 2 weeks in advance. What a joke!

Turned up on a weekday, the pass still worked, didn’t know about the reservation system until someone else told me about it. Ikon should have sent an email or reminders about this BS system.

Has anyone thought about protesting this at the lift gates? It’s utterly BS and it is up to consumers to call out bad moves and plays here. I do not think I will be renewing my pass next year.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I totally agree with you. Please don't renew your pass next year. Thanks.


----------



## mandm (11 mo ago)

Ikon has taken the fun out of snowboarding. We used to get season passes for less than the price of a one day lift ticket at an Alterra or Vail resorts. They’ve turned it into a money grab. Ikon pass is clearly meant for those who travel around to different mountains. I got the full ikon pass and used one blackout date and did not exceed 5 days at any one resort, it’s a waste of money to support these rip off ski towns and frankly after the crappy season this year, not really interested to return either.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mandm said:


> Ikon has taken the fun out of snowboarding. We used to get season passes for less than the price of a one day lift ticket at an Alterra or Vail resorts. They’ve turned it into a money grab. Ikon pass is clearly meant for those who travel around to different mountains. I got the full ikon pass and used one blackout date and did not exceed 5 days, it’s a waste of money to support these rip off ski towns and frankly after the crappy season this year, not really interested to return either.


Thanks for letting us all know! I'm sure both alterra and everyone on the mountain and the rip off ski towns will miss your presence.


----------



## mandm (11 mo ago)

ridethecliche said:


> Thanks for letting us all know! I'm sure both alterra and everyone on the mountain and the rip off ski towns will miss your presence.


Plenty of suckers to support them, that’s why they do it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mandm said:


> Plenty of suckers to support them, that’s why they do it.


Definitely. Let us know how the protest at the lift gates goes!


----------



## mandm (11 mo ago)

ridethecliche said:


> Definitely. Let us know how the protest at the lift gates goes!


Like I said my pass still works without a reservation.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mandm said:


> Like I said my pass still works without a reservation.


Well then keep thinking about the protest. Make sure you rally everyone else and convince them not to waste their time with an overpriced sucky ikon pass for next season!


----------



## mandm (11 mo ago)

ridethecliche said:


> Well then keep thinking about the protest. Make sure you rally everyone else and convince them not to waste their time with an overpriced sucky ikon pass for next season!


Kmart called, you’re late for your shift.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mandm said:


> Kmart called, you’re late for your shift.


Ohhh sick burn dawg. Hilarious how off base that is, but kinda telling how you're attempting to punch down. Also, who the hell even thinks of Kmart anymore? Didn't almost all the stores shut down?

In any event, I'll keep an eye out for your Jhole review on yelp. I'm sure they'll find a way to appease you and line all your future paths with powder. Definitely expecting them to make widespread changes to everything they do based on your poor experience during a bad snow year. Let 'em have it!

Or maybe learn to read a freaking weather report and plan around it ya freaking kook. Who the frick makes an account on a forum to make a post complaining about conditions. Oh that's right... a kook.


----------



## mandm (11 mo ago)

ridethecliche said:


> Ohhh sick burn dawg. Hilarious how off base that is, but kinda telling how you're attempting to punch down. Also, who the hell even thinks of Kmart anymore? Didn't almost all the stores shut down?
> 
> In any event, I'll keep an eye out for your Jhole review on yelp. I'm sure they'll find a way to appease you and line all your future paths with powder. Definitely expecting them to make widespread changes to everything they do based on your poor experience during a bad snow year. Let 'em have it!
> 
> Or maybe learn to read a freaking weather report and plan around it ya freaking kook. Who the frick makes an account on a forum to make a post complaining about conditions. Oh that's right... a kook.


The complaint was about the reservation system for empty mountains you dumbass, really you are not my intended audience. Some dumb fuck sitting at home in front of his computer in his Mom’s basement. Get lost, you’re not wanted here…


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

What Ikon resorts require a reservation? First I'm hearing of this


----------



## mandm (11 mo ago)

GregT943 said:


> What Ikon resorts require a reservation? First I'm hearing of this


Jackson Hole, there’s a few others. Most do not. Exactly my point, first time I’m hearing about it when I’m here. There was no reservation system when I purchased the pass.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If you don’t like Ikon support a local/mom and pop mountain instead. In fact do that in addition to your Ikon pass anyway. 

Thanks for stopping by. /thread


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mandm said:


> The complaint was about the reservation system for empty mountains you dumbass, really you are not my intended audience. Some dumb fuck sitting at home in front of his computer in his Mom’s basement. Get lost, you’re not wanted here…


Hey ya freaking complainer, maybe go back and look at the emails they've sent. A bunch of them discuss reservations from as far back as last season.

But no... you couldn't possibly be to blame for not reading right? I'm sure they should have personally called you and make sure were literate. I'm sure their website doesn't mention it either right?

I'm sure jackson hole's website doesn't mention this for ikon pass holders either right? Oh right. It does pretty clearly mention that.

How big of an entitled boomer do you have to be to want to be spoonfed readily accessible information? Maybe you should have spent half the time prior to your trip planning for it as you did on starting an account here and complaining. 

Kook.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> .
> 
> Kook.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Kooks only baby


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

mandm said:


> So you get an Ikon pass, you’re restricted to 7 days at most resorts, and they want a reservation? If you travel to follow the snow, everything is booked on the weekends 2 weeks in advance. What a joke!
> 
> Turned up on a weekday, the pass still worked, didn’t know about the reservation system until someone else told me about it. Ikon should have sent an email or reminders about this BS system.
> 
> Has anyone thought about protesting this at the lift gates? It’s utterly BS and it is up to consumers to call out bad moves and plays here. I do not think I will be renewing my pass next year.


It's Alterra's fault that you didn't do your due diligence planning a trip?

Ikon Bass Pass has some pass restrictions, including blackout dates and some resorts not on it (which requires the Pass Plus upgrade, which restricts you to a few days). Then you have the full pass, that gives you unlimited access.

The Ikon mountain I visit the most (and it's more than 7 days of riding) doesn't have a reservation system-- which again goes back to due diligence for research before a trip.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Loon is being added to the list of mountains requiring reservations for next year. It's their closest mountain to boston and it makes sense given that they probably want to be able to sell more day tickets as well to make more moolah on good days. 



tanscrazydaisy said:


> It's Alterra's fault that you didn't do your due diligence planning a trip?
> 
> Ikon Bass Pass has some pass restrictions, including blackout dates and some resorts not on it (which requires the Pass Plus upgrade, which restricts you to a few days). Then you have the full pass, that gives you unlimited access.
> 
> The Ikon mountain I visit the most (and it's more than 7 days of riding) doesn't have a reservation system-- which again goes back to due diligence for research before a trip.


Not all places are unlimited access on the full pass either.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

It's common knowledge there may be restrictions. My Summit pass back in the day restricted what and how many days you could spend at Vail. I've had "4-packs" with blackout dates. My Powder Alliance pass restricts # and which days.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jimi7 said:


> It's common knowledge there may be restrictions. My Summit pass back in the day restricted what and how many days you could spend at Vail. I've had "4-packs" with blackout dates. My Powder Alliance pass restricts # and which days.


Yeah but it sounds like reading is difficult for this fellah, best to blame the world instead!


----------

